# Solved: Same Issue, not same solution



## chairmanham (Nov 26, 2012)

I am having the same problem, same printer Canon Pixma MX892. The printer shows wireless connection, the router show that its connected to the printer, but the computer will not detect the printer wirelessly. The error says that the printer can not be detected on the network, I have tried 2 different computers, an old XP machine and a relatively new Win7 64 bit, I have restarted everything. Any advice?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I started your own thread for you here.

With everything turned off or unplugged ...

Plug in router.

Turn on printer. Determine if printer has a good IP configuration. Is it dynamically assigned by the router or did you manually assign it? What is the IP address?

Boot a computer. What is its IP address? Can you ping the router? Can you ping the printer?


----------



## chairmanham (Nov 26, 2012)

The printer IP is dynamically assigned and it has one, it is definitely connected to the router. I can ping the router from both computers but neither will ping the printer (or each other, for that matter).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does the router include a function to ping? If so, can you ping the printer from the router?

I can't think of any cause for the problem except maybe a firewall. For each computer, what firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system?


----------



## chairmanham (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem was an old router, replaced and fixed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Strange. As strange as that other thread.

Thanks for posting the solution.


----------

